# Depression and Anxiety



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Recently added to the Articles page:Main Depression Focus Page: http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/main/depre...n/focusarea.htmGet Out and Get Screened for Depression:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression...article1555.htmRecognizing Depression In Later Years: http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression...n/article23.htmDiabetes and Depression: A Double Downer:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression.../article370.htmCoping with Loss:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression.../article918.htmCan Primary Care Doctors Treat Depression?:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression...article1010.htmDepression Treatment on the Rise: One Doctor's Point of View:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression.../article358.htmListen Up: Music Can Ease Pain and Depression:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression...article3503.htmGet Out and Get Screened for Depression:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression...article1555.htmChoosing a Psychotherapist:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression...article1000.htmLighten Up: Dealing with Seasonal Depression:http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/depression...article1003.htm_Sponsored Articles:_Roughly 21 million Americans suffer from depression and another 7 million have been diagnosed with anxiety. Without treatment, both of these conditions can impact all aspects of your life, affecting work, sleep and relationships. Learn more about depression and anxiety by clicking the links below:What is Depression?http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/specialsec...n_article2.aspx Symptoms of Depression?http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/specialsec...n_article3.aspx Treating Depressionhttp://ibsgroup.healthology.com/specialsec...n_article4.aspx What is Anxiety?http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/specialsec...n_article5.aspx Treating Anxietyhttp://ibsgroup.healthology.com/specialsec...n_article6.aspxWhat is Lexapro: http://ibsgroup.healthology.com/specialsec...n_article1.aspx


----------

